# Bowtie Birgade !



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Well it's now August , SO that means we only have 1 More month untill the Bowtie Birgade Sept. Release right !!!! Who wants to bet an a release date. ? I say Sept 1st these babies are in our hands and we are racing/ customizing them !!! 
Actually I just hope to see a picture of the new bodies by the end of sept. and I would be happy !


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Oh Man did anyone else notice that they changed the Corvette from a 66 to a 67 !?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Piz said:


> Oh Man did anyone else notice that they changed the Corvette from a 66 to a 67 !?


 shouldn't be much of a difference... wasn't it '68 that the body style changed?

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

We must all be on the same schedule. As soon as August hit I started looking for preview pics of the Chevys. So far, still waiting.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I am really looking forward to them and as long as we get them I will be happy but I am in no rush. I haven't even got all my R5, R6, & R7s out of the box yet not to mention Xtraction F&F 1 and F&F 2. Whenever they come out I will be buying, but if they are late I am ok with that.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, for those that don't read the diecast board...

when I saw this thread, I went over there and asked real nice if Higg or PMS (two JL employees that post regularly) had seen anything. Higg went down the hall to check... he said there were a few painted samples, but none of the new bodies. I think he'll remember us if he hears or sees anything early. He pretty frequently posts pictures of stuff as soon as it's around and he can get a digital camera shot.

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, summertime is tough. I usually get all my new cars unpacked, cleaned, and tuned within a few days of getting them. I'm only 2 cars into my F&F R2 case and I've had them for a few weeks. The two I've prepped are super. I picked up a few power steering kits and they work very nicely on the XTs. I also picked up a few Patriot Scorpions (at half price now that the Storm has arrived!) and a few double flange wheel sets and Supertires and most of it's still parked on my bench waiting for my attention. The Mopar Nats are coming and my grass just keeps on growing and work is calling all the time.... can't wait for winter .... nope, no that's not right. When the Bowties arrive I'll welcome them whenever they arrive at my door. I think these could turn out to be a blockbuster release if JL did a decent job with the molds. Then there's the Mopars coming in late fall. Daytonas, R/Ts, and Vipers... oh my. If JL pulls off the Bowtie Brigade and Mopar Muscle all in the same year they deserve a special place in the HO slot car hall of fame.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> Yeah, summertime is tough. I usually get all my new cars unpacked, cleaned, and tuned within a few days of getting them. I'm only 2 cars into my F&F R2 case and I've had them for a few weeks. The two I've prepped are super. I picked up a few power steering kits and they work very nicely on the XTs. I also picked up a few Patriot Scorpions (at half price now that the Storm has arrived!) and a few double flange wheel sets and Supertires and most of it's still parked on my bench waiting for my attention. The Mopar Nats are coming and my grass just keeps on growing and work is calling all the time.... can't wait for winter .... nope, no that's not right.


AfxToo,
Know what you mean. Seems my efforts to unpack an inner or get to work on customs drops 80% in the summer. Can't wait for the chill of fall to show up. Football season is basically here, won't be too much longer before the grass goes to sleep, then I'll be able to get back to the Batcave to concentrate on the projects, I hope.  rr


----------



## Maz HOF 2001 (Nov 1, 2006)

I've got to say that I'm curious... 

I bought the case (and maybe two) of these when they came out, and they're still sitting here, somewhere.

How'd they do? Did they sell out? Were most people satisfied with them? Did they run well? I might have to decide whether to collect (keep) them, run them (hopefully within the next year or so) or sell them (yikes!).

It's been a few years, for me. I was all set to start putting up a bunch of lock and pin Aurora track, and then family matters put the kibosh on a lot of projects. The plan was to get a table up and running, before my boy went to college. Oops. He's almost 20, now. That was 5 or 6 years ago.

I may be liquidating vintage T-Jets some day, but there's also a bunch of "new" stuff like the set of Chevys that were supposed to supplement my resurrected beaters and racers from the old days.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

There are a couple sets of Bowtie Brigade cars.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here I was all excited about a new Bowtie Brigade release, only to see the thread is from 2004!! :freak: It's never too late to get that table together and start cruising!! I believe most if not all of the Chevys are still available from AW, so my advice would be run that crap out of them!! The new version T jets are friskier than the vintage stuff. Make sure you have a minimum 90 ohm controller (some run 100-120's) to tame them down. I hope you can get the table started you had planned soon!!! Post up some pictures too... We're a visual bunch!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Holy thread resurrection . . .


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Holy thread resurrection . . .


The awesome new Camaro has brought the Bowtie back to life!!!!!!!! :freak:


----------



## Maz HOF 2001 (Nov 1, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Holy thread resurrection . . .


You nailed that! My interest got resurrected, too. I remember being excited about those slot BowTies, but everything got pushed to the side, _for the last six years!_ Whew!


----------

